# Signatures



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, is it permitted or possible to have my bathing duck as a sig?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for asking but the answer is no.  No one has signature images.  It helps keep spam at bay and keep us all focused on cooking discussions.  Thanks for understanding.


----------

